# More Strange Behavior.....



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I haven't been on here in awhile. I have been trying to focus on improving myself and taking care of all the responsibilities bestowed upon me by my estranged husband. Hope everyone has a blessed New Year!

I'm so confused tonight, so I wanted to run something by everyone. And by the way, I haven't been drinking. Just for the record, I am sobber. My husband of 20 plus years, moved out in the spring. We own a failing business together. We work together daily. He only wants to talk to me at work. He won't go to marriage counseling--the excuses are very creative. However, on the weekends he has the children, he wants to have family dinner time on Sunday evenings. He even wanted to spend Christmas day with us. I said "no" to that. He has spent money like it was water. His credit is ruined. He takes the girlfriend on expensive vacations almost monthly. Well, I saw the e-mails between the two of them recently. I confronted him. Here's his stand...." I try to have family time with you to see if we can develop a "friendship" again. However, if you say I have to give up the girlfriend, I'll choose her and get a divorce." Can anyone interpret this? If I had an income, I would be out of here! Enjoy the entertainment here on New Year's Eve!


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, I don't think it needs much interpretation. I think he has spelled it out to you. He is done but is hiding behind the "friendship". Girlfriend is taking precedent for now. Do what you have to in order to keep yourself financially protected.


----------

